# They got a bit thin, how to gain weight?



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

ok, so my dogs have been raw fed for a bit over 6 months now, and when I started one was overweight and another would be better without a few pounds too.

Now they did lose weight and they're not very underweight, but I feel like they would be better with a few pounds more.

I have never given them satin balls, but considering I already give them ground beef sometimes and I don't really know what to think about adding oatmeal and Total cereal to their diets... I'm not sure about those. Isn't that like just giving them extra ground beef?

Should I just up their food intake a bit? Should I just give them more eggs? Right now I only give that to them randomly, like every other week.

Or should I make just make balls with ground beef and eggs and add that to their diet?

Any other suggestions? 

Forgive me if I ask too much. I still freak out from time to time, thinking I might be doing something wrong.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

If I was trying to get a dog to gain weight, would start by increasing the food by 1/4 cup a day and see how that goes, you don't want to add too much too soon and upset their digestive systems. Just my own thoughts on that. Slow and easy wins the race in my book. LOL


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If you think they need to gain weight then up the food intake. I wouldn't give satin balls. Slow weight gain will always be better then fast weight gain. If you post pictures we might be able to help you judge whether or not they're too thin.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, lisgje and Verivus!

Well, I'm not feeding kibble but I started giving them more grams of their raw food. Not too much, you're right about slow being better!

I can post pictures, but I can see the ribs on one of them sometimes when he's standing, and I can feel them on both and their spine and hip bones. Maybe they just need a bit more "cushion".


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Try upping their food intake slowly. Beware, overfeeding can cause cow pies so be on the lookout for that. It's a constant struggle to keep Denali looking like I actually feed her


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, Tbarrios!

I think it's because the weather is hotter, and also they still run and play a lot all day, and that's why I'm seeing them thinner now.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just give them a bit more of what they are already getting. With any dog on any diet, you have to stand back every few months and take a look at them. My dogs weight dropped and I never considered we had switched from training treats (food) to toy reward, so she dropped some weight. I just increased the diet she was already getting just a bit til I was comfortable with her weight. Now, mind you, I dont put her on a scale, I just go by body condition.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Satin balls will work for gaining weight. However, not a long term solution.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you, dawn and Titonsdad!

I upped their food intake by 10% and let's see how they do after a few days.


----------

